# IG version of DeathWatch



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

hey everyone.

this is NOT a recruitment thread. I just want to check the kind of intrest i get.

I have aklways thought that having a IG version of Deathwatch would be pretty cool and hope you guys agree. It would work the same way in points but probably less points and such.

I know i seem like a novice i promise that i will pour my heart and soul into this rp.

Complaints and arguments will be just as accepted as comments and feedback as it will help build the rp.

So fire away.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'd do this as long as it was written well. I like the concept  x


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

i am still not sure when IG deathwatch would be used instead of the space marine one.

Maybe an infiltration where space marines wouldn't blend in.

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well i would join but I'm not sure about time,depends when it comes out.
for ideas it could be for threats that are nopt big enough for astartus of if the deathwatch are too busy.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The group is probably an inquisitorial kill-team.

Since deathwatch is only space marines, they can't be deathwatch, but can do similar less dangerous missions.

Say you have a genestealer cult. These are the guys you send in to see if there is a cult.
The deathwatch goes in when the cult has gone out of hand.

So an inquisitorial group of soldiers. A strike team, and a research team. More recon than the all out battle that the marines do. But they'll probably pack a heavy stubber and some lasguns. Perhaps even a grenade launcher.

I would totally join if i came up with a good char. Although all rp's i join tend to die....

One vote yes from me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Serpion8 said:


> I have aklways thought that having a IG version of Deathwatch would be pretty cool and hope you guys agree. It would work the same way in points but probably less points and such.


It sounds interesting, but would not really work to be perfectly honest. Why would the Imperium create an organization of guardsmen from various regiments and who desires this kind of group?

As Klomster mentioned, what your aiming for is close to that of an inquisitorial kill team. Though they tend to be made up of storm troopers, and not ones plucked from here and there.

A group of mercenaries that do work with the inquisition might be possible, though how they recruited guardsmen from various regiments is still a mystery. (Its not like you can just up and decide your done being a soldier in the Imperium after all.)

Now as the muscle for a rogue inquisitor or a rogue trader, or a group of merchants. You might be able to come closer to pulling this off with one of them.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

How about a team of Imperial Guardsmen, mostly veterans, who are all working for one Inquisitor.

This Inquisitor would have been involved in a Crusade, which by definition involves dozens, if not hundreds of different regiments. He/she wanders around and collects the soldiers from their various regiments depending on certain traits or heroic actions he/she saw in them. No regimental commander is going to argue with an Inquisitor for long and boom you have your team.

P.S. Serpion'8'? Any relation :L?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

The recruitment thread for this RP is up now; 'Blackship'


----------

